# Emergency!!! Female Cockatiel excrete poop with blood!!!!



## huson

Hi everyone!!! I have a pair of cockatiel breeding at the momment!!! The female just lay her second egg. I found out that the egg have blood stained on it. Also, when she poop, there is 2 drops of blood in the poop. Is it normal? How come is there blood? My other breeding cockatiels never excrete any blood before. I'm really worry. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## angelmommy24

I would definitley have her checked out but hopefully someone else can chime in..


----------



## srtiels

M first thought is did the egg look normal? Take it out and check it to see if the shell feels smooth, and the shape is normal, and *not* a dry chalky texture or look. Next candle it from the air cell end. What you want to see is a _uniform color_...*no* striping or swirling pattern, or thin areas. Check and let us know. If there is anything like listed above it could be an infection in the uterus.

Some faint smearing of blood can be normal, especially if the egg was large (you can weigh the egg) but any bleeding after the egg had passed is a sign of a problem in either the uterus or oviduct. The brighter the blood the closer to the opening of the body...darker to brown means more inwards inside the body.


----------



## huson

i haven't had a chance to see the egg yet, because both parents are in the nest. i only see the blood in the poop today and only 1 time. This happen just right after she lay and egg.


----------



## srtiels

Just in case....please check *both* the hen and the egg. Gently pick up the hen and check her vent to make sure it appears normal. Then examine the egg as described in my previous post.

There is also a chance and/or risk of prolapse.


----------



## Codyandme1

Bloody feces(red,reddish black) can be signs of bleeding in the digestive track,severe intestinal infections, bleeding disorders, some poisons such as lead, cloaca papillomas, tumors, ingestion of a foreign object, parasites and egg laying,.. So since she just laid an egg it's probably to do with that....although since there are a few other possibilities and the chance of the wound somehow getting infected I suggest a visit to a proper avian vet that knows what he's doing.

Definitely try and get a look at the egg though. 
Good luck!


----------



## Codyandme1

srtiels said:


> Just in case....please check *both* the hen and the egg. Gently pick up the hen and check her vent to make sure it appears normal. Then examine the egg as described in my previous post.
> 
> There is also a chance and/or risk of prolapse.


I Agree!!!


----------



## srtiels

Thank you Codyandme1 for your posting and urging the poster to check the hen.


----------



## DyArianna

I strongly urge you to further check your hen and her eggs out as well. So many things can go down hill so fast. There have been a few instances lately where hens have been lost to different conditions that were very sad. Please check her out and post to let us know what you find.


----------



## tielfan

Please check the hen carefully and take her to a vet if things don't look normal. Blood can be a symptom of prolapse, and recently there was a very sad death of a member's hen due to prolapse. We don't want anything like that to happen to your hen.


----------



## bjknight93

It would really help us help you if you can post pictures of the egg, her vent, and the droppings. This can be a more serious issue than you think. This can be a life or death situation if your hen is suffering from egg-related problems like prolapse. As always, i would like to remind you that although we are knowledgeable, we are not vets and a vet-visit is always recommended when you have concerns about your bird's well-being.


----------



## enigma731

I really hope the fact that you have not been back after posting this emergency thread means that you are getting this bird the care she needs. If not, PLEASE give us the information we need to help you. This forum has had too many losses lately.


----------



## huson

Hi everyone, she is fine at the momment! I often spend time just watching at her at a distance. She never poop blood anymore. THe egg does not show any pattern or swirl. However, she sometimes have her tail bob up and down on a rapid rate. what can this mean?


----------



## srtiels

Sorry...I ran out of answers. You might consider having a vet check her out.


----------



## enigma731

Tail-bobbing means she needs to be seen ASAP by a vet. Please don't delay in taking her.


----------



## leeisme

I'm sorry, I can keep quiet any longer. why are you letting this bird suffer like this? the moderators, who you.ve come to to ask advice from are telling you to take her to a vet and for some reason it seems like you keep putting it off. why is that ? Do you care nothing for your bird? do you want to see her die?


----------



## angelmommy24

huson said:


> Hi everyone, she is fine at the momment! I often spend time just watching at her at a distance. She never poop blood anymore. THe egg does not show any pattern or swirl. However, she sometimes have her tail bob up and down on a rapid rate. what can this mean?


She needs to be taken to the vet- something isn't right and she is sick! Please don't come on here and ask questions only to not repsond or to repsond with she's fine at the THE MOMMENT.. It saddens me and I hope you take everyones advice and have her checked because she needs medical help!


----------



## Codyandme1

PLEASE TAKE HER TO AN AVIAN VET!
she needs to be seen by some one who knows what they are doing.

-respiratory disorder symptoms-
Noisy breathing( wheezing, frequent panting or clicking sounds)

Difficulty breathing( shortness of breath, open mouth breathing, tail bobbing or frequent stretching of neck)

Nasal discharge or matting of feathers around cere

Swollen area around eye( may suggest a eye problem or sinus infection)

Loss or change in voice


If any of this is present she is ill, birds sometimes hide there illness very well, even if she appears fine, she may be in great danger.
They're are many problems she may have so the only way to know how to treat her is to get the vet to find out what's wrong, and help!

Please do the right thing!


----------



## bjknight93

Codyandme1 said:


> PLEASE TAKE HER TO AN AVIAN VET!
> she needs to be seen by some one who knows what they are doing.
> 
> -respiratory disorder symptoms-
> Noisy breathing( wheezing, frequent panting or clicking sounds)
> 
> Difficulty breathing( shortness of breath, open mouth breathing, tail bobbing or frequent stretching of neck)
> 
> Nasal discharge or matting of feathers around cere
> 
> Swollen area around eye( may suggest a eye problem or sinus infection)
> 
> Loss or change in voice
> 
> 
> If any of this is present she is ill, birds sometimes hide there illness very well, even if she appears fine, she may be in great danger.
> They're are many problems she may have so the only way to know how to treat her is to get the vet to find out what's wrong, and help!
> 
> Please do the right thing!



We're actually looking for different symptoms here since it relates to egg-laying. 

The moderators have tried to be helpful in this situation, but the original poster wouldn't give more information or pictures and wasn't staying on the forum to read our responses. They also have not taken the bird to vet like everyone has recommended so this has become a situation where we feel our recommendations have been ignored. For this reason, our last response to this thread is to get the bird to a vet...if the poster fails to do so we fear we'll hear, once again, of a loss of a hen who was suffering and whose owner was too naive or too stubborn to get her what she needed to recover.


----------



## mishkaroni

I don't understand why so many come here asking questions and don't listen. If the situation was bad enough that you are concerned for the health of the bird, I would assume the answer will always be: the vet! Even if everyone on here were specially trained avian vets, this is still the internet. No physical exam can be done, no monitoring for ourselves, no bloodwork. What's worse, it was asked for pics and none given. I do NOT understand this line of thinking. But I can understand the stresses and frustrations the moderators feel and can see why, unfortunately, DallyTsuka left. I fear you guys are right that, if there is another post, it will be one announcing the passing of the hen


----------

